# Coopers 62 Pilsner



## .DJ. (20/8/09)

I'm looking at an ad for 1st Choice liquor in todays Telegraph - p27...

There is a six pack of "Coopers 62 Pilsner" for sale - $16.90


Nothing on Coopers website, definately from coopers though...

Anyone heard of it??


----------



## Adamt (20/8/09)

Hmmm...

Ratebeer has it, but no ratings.


----------



## Swinging Beef (20/8/09)

Probably a test batch of Bud.


----------



## discoloop (20/8/09)

I pass 1st Choice on my way home from work. I'll try to remember to drop in and take a looksie....


----------



## 3G (20/8/09)

its ment to be all sazz , a premium pils. There is also a lo carb beer coming out.


----------



## AussieJosh (20/8/09)

Well we were all told at the members club night and Glen did not say its a secret so i guess its ok to let you all know.......
Last Tuesday the 11th Glen Cooper told us all that there would be a Coopers Pills comming out later this year! I did not think it would be this soon.....
Also a low carb Coopers coming out late this year/ early next year..................
The cats outa the bag!!!


----------



## AussieJosh (20/8/09)

I Found it on there web site!!!! (1st choice)
http://www.1stchoice.com.au/documents/pdf/...sw_20090820.pdf
Im going to 1st choice near me tomorrow and gonna get a carton if its there!!!


----------



## discoloop (20/8/09)

> Coopers Pills comming out later this year! I did not think it would be this soon..... Also a low carb Coopers coming out late this year/ early next year..................



Gotta say, if this is true I'm a bit disappointed with the path Coopers is choosing to take with its brand extensions. Just what we need, more lagers. Given their Pale, Sparkling and Stout are what they're really good at, is anyone else with me that they should be looking to add to _that_ range? 

My pick would be a "Coopers Summer Ale" - basically the classic coopers yeast in a wheat beer with a sprinkling of late POR. The beer would be unmistakably Coopers, but something new to try!


----------



## mauriceatron (22/8/09)

I just bought a 6-pack to try from the bottle-o just now. I hadn't seen anything about it before or this thread (came home and checked here of course!). I'll give it a try later tonight and let you know what I think.

I'm not expecting a great thing here but hey, it's Coopers so you just have to try it, right? Agree that lagers doesn't seem the way forward for them from my point of view.

However, I love the idea of a Coopers Summer Ale. I've never tried to brew a summer ale before, I don't think that I've ever been inspired to do so but, somehow, the idea sounds like a good one right about now after reading discoloop's comments.

Let you guys know tonight or tomorrow on the Cooper's Pilsner.

Cheers!


----------



## rclemmett (22/8/09)

Tried it last night.... It struck me as the love child of a classic Czech Pilsner and your standard Aussie Bitter. I don't think I'd bother with it again as there are better beers in the Coopers range and if I want a good Pilsner then I would grab a Budvar.

Just my 2c.

I second discoloop's idea of the "Summer Ale" if any Coopers people are reading this.


----------



## Kai (22/8/09)

discoloop said:


> Gotta say, if this is true I'm a bit disappointed with the path Coopers is choosing to take with its brand extensions. Just what we need, more lagers. Given their Pale, Sparkling and Stout are what they're really good at, is anyone else with me that they should be looking to add to _that_ range?
> 
> My pick would be a "Coopers Summer Ale" - basically the classic coopers yeast in a wheat beer with a sprinkling of late POR. The beer would be unmistakably Coopers, but something new to try!



I think any new ale, especially a summer ale, would ultimately cannibalise pale ale sales. After all, CPA is not that far off a summer ale to begin with.

I for one am looking forward to trying this pilsner, though I don't hold high hopes.


----------



## AussieJosh (22/8/09)

ive been to two bottle shops here in SA looking for it and could not find it! Anyone here in Adelaide had it yet?


----------



## mauriceatron (22/8/09)

Had a change of plans with the boys coming over here tonight for the Bledisloe Cup game so that means I can drink from my keg rather than the Coopers Pilsner. I'm actually cleaning a keg to fill tomorrow at the moment so I guess that means I deserve a beer right now! :icon_chickcheers: 

So let's have a look at this Coopers Pilsner. I'm going to type as I taste.

It's a straw/light golden colour as you would expect and pours with that average mass-produced-force-carbonated head with larger bubbles and dies away fairly quickly. Low hop aroma but I can't make out that distinctive Saaz aroma if this beer is pure Saaz like someone else mentioned. Can pick up the background DMS but that's fine, its definitely background as it should be and would be lacking something without it.

It's fairly dry but with lower than expected bitterness and definitely too little carbonation for the style. I'd say this is a low carbonated beer, you could tell as soon as you popped the top with a very faint hiss. I'd have to say that there is again, not as much hop flavour as I would have liked compared to German Pilsners. Mind you, the low carbonation probably has something to do with it (yes, it is very low for the style).

Overall, the flavour is not bad. Mouthfeel is a bit lacking again probably due to the low carbonation. There's probably the right amount of sulfates in there because _I think_ I can taste the addition rather than it being in your face. There is that slight bitter aftertaste from the hops as it should be.

Just had another sip. Carbonation definitely leaves this one short.

They're 355ml bottles which I don't like and they're twist tops so I like them less. The style, done right, is something to be appreciated. They've mostly nailed the style but the whole carbonation issue leaves this one short.

I'm half way through the glass and I can't believe I'm actually doing a review of this!! 

Look, this is better than Toohey's/XXXX/VB. Where it sits is with the premium lager sector like Boags Premium, Hahn Premium etc. I'd take their ales any day over this. It's not crap, but it's not great. I probably won't drink the rest, there are unsuspecting friends who'll be more than happy to consume it.

BTW: There's no labelling on the bottles or the 6-pack carton saying 100% saaz hops etc so I doubt that is the case. Labelling is totally minimal with just the required barcode and alcohol % around the neck. Embossed into the body of the glass is: "62" which is the only other labelling apart from the whole "Coopers family has been brewing since 4200BC..." etc etc etc) on the carton.

Hop aroma & flavour, carbonation, and mouthfeel leave this one short. For the $16, I'd rather buy a Coopers ale 6-pack for less or get a German Pilsner for not much more.


----------



## AussieJosh (22/8/09)

I WANT ONE!!!!


----------



## Swinging Beef (22/8/09)

I will try one, but at that price .. cant you get a 6pack of sparkling for less?
VFM.. Non.


----------



## BitterBulldog (22/8/09)

I got a 6er & took it to a mates place today.
Thought it was complete shit.
The other guys agreed.
Left the other 3 in his fridge.
I think the only pilsners I like are murray's, red angus & squires.


----------



## sah (22/8/09)

I had two or three today.

Low non-descript aroma.

Low bitterness, low body, no Saaz. Hops not noble tasting, more likely PoR. Dry.

Printing "Pilsener" on a label sets certain expectations that were certainly not met.

It's an aussie lager.

At $60+ a box there are plenty of cheap euro pilsener imports that leave it for dead.

regards,
Scott


----------



## Bribie G (22/8/09)

I note from their site that the existing Lager is all grain (not up to 30% sugar as with Fosters etc) and has Saaz and POR hops. So I wonder how this new one differs. If you go to Dans and buy a selection of 500ml Czech, Russian, Polish etc beers you will find many them very low carbed compared to aussie beeers although some of the Germans seem to be quite fizzy.

Coopers have been down the lager road in the past, older members might remember Big Barrel Lager. No doubt they occasionally probe the market and see what comes out of it. I don't recall seeing the Coopers regular lager hereabouts and hope that the new one makes it this far so I can give it a slurp.


----------



## Kai (22/8/09)

I don't mind Coopers lager, happier to knock back a few cheap pints of that when I'm in adelaide town... it's often better than the alternatives.


----------



## Macca17 (22/8/09)

I must need to educate my taste buds or I haven't had any bitter beer, as I thought it was too bitter,
certainly won't buy it again.


----------



## discoloop (22/8/09)

Is it possible the 62 pilsner is just the lager rebadged?


----------



## Bizier (22/8/09)

I am assuming that this is part of their push into US markets, making a safer lager with trendy branding...


----------



## AussieJosh (22/8/09)

Has ANYONE in Adelaide bought it!!??


----------



## BitterBulldog (23/8/09)

discoloop said:


> Is it possible the 62 pilsner is just the lager rebadged?



no way - the lager is much much better.

this beer tastes as poor as the low carb range.


----------



## piraterum (24/8/09)

I was very excited when I saw a mysterious looking Coopers with a black label in the fridge at the bottlo. I thought it was going to be Cooper Strong Ale. 

When I saw it was a Pilsner in a slim green bottle (355ml wft?) I had my doubts but thought i'd give it a ago.

I'm a big Coopers fan but I found this beer very disappointing. It doesn't even taste like a Pilsner! It has hardly any flavour, as if someone has got a VB and mixed it with a few ice cubes. I think it's a shame Coopers are trying to jump on the tasteless, low carb bandwagon that is all the rage at the moment. I can see this product line getting scrapped in the near future.


I'd prefer a Red Angus Pilsener any day (http://angusbeers.com.au/the-beer.html)


----------



## AussieJosh (24/8/09)

From the site: 
Quote: 
Coopers 62 is based on a classic Bohemian-style Pilsner, with a straw-to-golden colour and dense, rich foam. Hopped, using a combination of traditional Saaz and Hersbrucker varieties, it has a medium-bodied palate and is generously fermented to produce a well-attenuated lager. The hop flavours are perfectly balanced by an all-malt recipe of Australian-grown malted barley to finish with a residual sweetness, typical of this style of beer. The end result is a crisp, full-flavoured taste with a smooth, satisfying finish, brewed just for you. 


The LINK....
http://www.coopers62.com.au/


----------



## lobo (24/8/09)

it will be released in adelaide on september the 1st.

Lobo


----------



## Bribie G (25/8/09)

lobo said:


> it will be released in adelaide on september the 1st.
> 
> Lobo



Obviously they are looking after the provinces first. I was in the Liquorland at the Bribie pub just now getting some Melbourne Bitter and saw a pallet of 62 coming in with the load. My eyes were on stalks. 

It's a full-range Liquorland as opposed to some of the little hole in the wall ones in local shopping centres, nevertheless it's interesting that Coopers are hitting LL (and presumably BWS) as opposed to just Dans and 1st Choice. Obviously they are doing a massive roll out, hey.

I'll get a six tomorrow when they've got some in the cabinet.


----------



## bradsbrew (25/8/09)

I am guessing that the MB is for taste testing against your brews Michael. Or have you drained all those kegs already??

Brad


----------



## FreemanDC (25/8/09)

i Got a carton From my local, Its sad beer.


----------



## ryanator (28/8/09)

I saw this in Liquorland last night and was a little curious about it. I too thought it was going to be a strong ale. After what I've read though, I don't think I'll bother trying this one.


----------



## bconnery (28/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Obviously they are looking after the provinces first. I was in the Liquorland at the Bribie pub just now getting some Melbourne Bitter and saw a pallet of 62 coming in with the load. My eyes were on stalks.
> 
> It's a full-range Liquorland as opposed to some of the little hole in the wall ones in local shopping centres, nevertheless it's interesting that Coopers are hitting LL (and presumably BWS) as opposed to just Dans and 1st Choice. Obviously they are doing a massive roll out, hey.
> 
> I'll get a six tomorrow when they've got some in the cabinet.



I got some from Vintage Cellars up the road from me. 

It's alright. It isn't offensive but it isn't great. I wouldn't label it a bad beer but is that really good enough?

I could down a bunch on a summer's day, but it wasn't good enough to take me away from purchasing other pilsners come summer...


----------



## jlm (28/8/09)

bconnery said:


> I got some from Vintage Cellars up the road from me.
> 
> It's alright. It isn't offensive but it isn't great. I wouldn't label it a bad beer but is that really good enough?
> 
> I could down a bunch on a summer's day, but it wasn't good enough to take me away from purchasing other pilsners come summer...



Thought the same, had a couple after being in the sun all day on monday (stinking hot day that it was). Had its place in that situation I guess.


----------



## sah (28/8/09)

jlm said:


> Thought the same, had a couple after being in the sun all day on monday (stinking hot day that it was). Had its place in that situation I guess.




You pay about $62 for the Oz made ordinary beer & $40 for the top class Euro import.


----------



## AussieJosh (28/8/09)

$40 for a "top class" Euro import???? please tell me what this is???


----------



## DJR (28/8/09)

AussieJosh said:


> $40 for a "top class" Euro import???? please tell me what this is???



I've seen Urquell for $40 plenty of times at Dans or the usual suspects

Otherwise there is Furstenberg, Konig and Bitburger which aren't bad beers at all, might not be Chimay but for pilsners they are a lot better than Crown 

Hell even Oettinger at $30 a case is better than most Aussie lagers that cost more than that per case


----------



## AussieJosh (28/8/09)

Thanks DJR i did not know i could get Urquell for $40! Ill be looking out for that!!!


----------



## Cosh (28/8/09)

Don't bother, I bought one last night to taste....quite possibly the worst beer i've ever had!


----------



## matti (28/8/09)

edgecrusher said:


> Don't bother, I bought one last night to taste....quite possibly the worst beer i've ever had!


are you referring to coopers?

I drink anythin' :lol: 

Just finished left overs of a yellowglen PInk Bubbly hehehe

Seriously.
A pilsner is meant to be an easy drinking lawn mower beer.
Australians like 'em cold so you can't taste 'em.

I'll be game to try one when I can find one of the coopers.


----------



## Swinging Beef (28/8/09)

Its not crap, but it seems way too sweet for a pilsner.


----------



## Gerard_M (28/8/09)

I had one for lunch today & it was pretty good for what it was. I reckon I would even drink it from the stubby, which is a big change for a snob like me. Wouldn't like to put it up against some of the Pils that are coming out of the micro's around NSW at the moment, we are certainly spoilt for choice.
Cheers
Gerard


----------



## sah (29/8/09)

Add to the $40 euro list konig lunig, heinekin, carlsberg, becks.

Then there are the noname euro lagers in the low $30s which are equally as good.


----------



## discoloop (29/8/09)

Tried one of these last night. After reading the reviews here I wasn't expecting much yet I still managed to be disappointed. Bland, bland, bland! Give me an Oetinger any day!

I know most light lagers can be considered an interpretation of the pilsner style, but when I see the label "Pilsner" on a beer, I have a few expectations - some sort of noble hop character, a slightly sweet malty backbone and a pronounced bitterness. Coopers 62 delivered on none of these IMHO.


----------



## Bribie G (1/9/09)

How can they call this a Pilsener? Bought a six pack just now and drank one in the car looking out over the passage. To me it tastes like a love child of Haagen, Hammer and Tongs and Tooheys Extra Dry. Very disappointing seeing as it's from Coopers. I had been expecting something at least on the level of Cascade Premium Lager or Hahn Premium (if you can still get it). 

Sad


----------



## Kai (1/9/09)

Agreed. Tastes like watered down DMS. I wasn't expecting much, but I was expecting more. 

Ah well, I'll stick to coopers pale ale when I want a quaffing beer


----------



## Wimmig (1/9/09)

I tried this the day before it hit public in NSW, and have to say...i don't like it.

As it has already been said, calling a beer a pilsner implies certain requirments. And as far as i am concerned none of them have been met with this beer. It lacks bitterness, carbonation (although at least on the batch i tried this seems to vary) and seems sweet.

I don't know what kind of sweet i am thinking of though. Somewhere between a Baltika #8 and corn syrup. I am a massive fan of Coopers and the beers they make are without any question fine examples of the respective styles. Loved both local and on the international front. I just can't see what the hell they though with this?

It reminds me of a product that is;

A) Made on market request (ie on contract).
B) Made for export market.
C) Made for the club market.

Now the club market doesn't exactly exist in AUS. In Europe it is a different story (355ml/330ml some with in-base bottle openers). Franziskaner & Weihenstephaner are good examples of products available in club market being in slim, "cool" packaging sometimes with different brewing to match a "hip" market.

What i had hoped when i both first saw, and tried the new Coopers is that is was a public production of their long gone home brew kits. Somewhat of a seasional production of sorts. I don't think this is the case. I have no doubt it will be enjoyed by many, that's the idea afterall. As for me, i'll stick to their other fine products. 

God forbid they bring out a lowcarb. :unsure:


----------



## Kai (1/9/09)

They did


----------



## drsmurto (1/9/09)

discoloop said:


> Tried one of these last night. After reading the reviews here I wasn't expecting much yet I still managed to be disappointed. Bland, bland, bland! Give me an Oetinger any day!
> 
> I know most light lagers can be considered an interpretation of the pilsner style, but when I see the label "Pilsner" on a beer, I have a few expectations - some sort of noble hop character, a *slightly sweet* malty backbone and a pronounced bitterness. Coopers 62 delivered on none of these IMHO.



:icon_offtopic: Sweet? Pilsner? Hell no! It should be dry and crisp, something i am yet to achieve in a pilsner. The other points i agree with.


----------



## AussieJosh (4/9/09)

Im drinking it now....
Its not all that bad! I think its a hell of a lot better then the low carb beers on the market!...yer i know thats not saying much...
The price were i got mine from was $52 a carton! I think they need to drop that by about $10 if they want to sell a lot of it!


----------



## Fourstar (16/9/09)

AussieJosh said:


> From the site:
> Quote:
> Coopers 62 is based on a classic *Bohemian-style Pilsner*, with a straw-to-golden colour *and dense, rich foam*. Hopped, using a combination of traditional Saaz and Hersbrucker varieties, it has a medium-bodied palate and is generously fermented to produce a well-attenuated lager. The hop flavours are perfectly balanced by an all-malt recipe of Australian-grown malted barley to finish with a *residual sweetness*, typical of this style of beer. The end result is a crisp, full-flavoured taste with a smooth, satisfying finish, brewed just for you.



Bohemian Style Pilsner - its more like a German, it finishes dry and is spritzy, no rich/sweet malt present.
Dense rich foam - ?!? Wha? A bottle of Carlton Draught has more head on it than this. The whole glass didnt have any lacing whatsoever.
Residual Sweetness - mildly residual. nothing like a budvar or matilda bay bohemian pils.

Verdict? Made for the Adelaide Club scene.




AussieJosh said:


> Im drinking it now....
> Its not all that bad! I think its a hell of a lot better then the low carb beers on the market!...



Except it ain't a low-carb beer...


----------



## Bribie G (16/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> ...............................
> Verdict? Made for the Adelaide Club scene.
> ..............................................



But inflicted on the rest of Australia

Edit: do they have clubs in Adelaide? Apart from mass murder clubs where they stuff bodies into drums with caustic soda. Hmm might move there h34r:


----------



## Ducatiboy stu (16/9/09)

I had a few on the weekend at the pub. I am not a lager drinker, but I do like this one. Its not an in-your-face beer like a lot of micro's would brew.

I did find it a bit soft on flavour, but, it is a beer I could drink all day without issue, (I couldnt drink Matilda Bay pils all day.)

We as Brewers are probably expecting something a bit full on, but that wont work for the general drinking public


----------



## beers (16/9/09)

WTF is "generously fermented" supposed to mean?! :huh:


----------



## Luka (16/9/09)

I tired it last week, not good Im afraid. Doesnt seem like a Pilsner to me, actually had a flavour that reminded me of my very first Coopers can home brew! When I had no idea what I was doing and just followed the instructions and voila! The only consolation is that at least I didnt pay for it. The are soooo many better lagers out there both domestic and import and cheaper too.


----------



## Fourstar (16/9/09)

BribieG said:


> Edit: do they have clubs in Adelaide? Apart from mass murder clubs where they stuff bodies into drums with caustic soda. Hmm might move there h34r:



App the clubs in Adelaide are quite decent, although ive been told if you dont go during a peak period (footy finals, footy nights holiday periods) they are only 1/2 capacity. Oh and lots of Cougars!



Ducatiboy stu said:


> We as Brewers are probably expecting something a bit full on, but that wont work for the general drinking public



I dont think thats the issue Stu, I think we as brewers know this is not a 'Bohemian Pilsner' style beer. If it tastes like a standard lager, call it one. 

Ive said this before but its a pet hate of mine when people clain a pilsner to be a Bohemian or German when it clearly isnt. E.g. Just because it has Saaz hops, doesnt make it a pedigree Bohemian Pilsner. You also need low (detectable) mineral profile, rich sweet pilsner flavours and aromas and has to be malt forward with a balanced malty/hoppy finish.

A very hard style to get right IMO, its not just as simple as slapping a recipe together and calling it what you want. Which is the way it usually turns out. <_<


----------



## manticle (16/9/09)

OT: You'll be a hard man to please with my vic case swap beer then.

Currently tastes like bread which is ok on the malt front and some sweetness from pils malt is definitely there. No water additions though and IBU might be too low for you.

I may consider doing a small pils mash with high saaz bittering additions and blend. I was considering brewing a munich/pilsner lager for blending but I so wanted SMASH that I think anything else would be a compromise


----------



## kegpig (16/9/09)

i was expecting something better when i bought mine as a traveller, i hadnt tipped a beer out for a long time before this one.


----------



## Fourstar (16/9/09)

manticle said:


> OT: You'll be a hard man to please with my vic case swap beer then.



Nah mate, Just call it just a pilsner, nothing more and i'lll be happy. Unless of course it is a true representation of that specifc style.

The way i look at it, most people if you asked them show you a recipe for a german and bohemian pilsner side by side. i'd say most of them would only change the hops. Or not even hint at water modification (e.g. german pils requires high sulphate water)


----------



## manticle (16/9/09)

There'll be no fancy names from me, believe me. SMASH pilsner or if I did blend with munich/pils thingy I would call it 'hybridised and bastardised pilsner'.


----------



## AussieJosh (17/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> Bohemian Style Pilsner - its more like a German, it finishes dry and is spritzy, no rich/sweet malt present.
> Dense rich foam - ?!? Wha? A bottle of Carlton Draught has more head on it than this. The whole glass didnt have any lacing whatsoever.
> Residual Sweetness - mildly residual. nothing like a budvar or matilda bay bohemian pils.
> 
> ...



I must admit my foam was rich and it did lace my glass.

Club scene!? Being 28 Im to old for clubbing now but when i was a young lad i went to a number of clubs in NSW and VIC and there not all that great!

Maybe 62 is Coopers way of pay back for all that VB/CUB shit you guys send here!  

I like to think 62 is Coopers way of breaking in to the USA (Bud market) before unleashing there heavnly Ale upon them!


----------



## petesbrew (17/9/09)

Got one in the fridge courtesy of Rukh.
On a hot day like today, I'm sure it'll go down well when I get home.


----------



## Fourstar (17/9/09)

AussieJosh said:


> I must admit my foam was rich and it did lace my glass.
> Club scene!? Being 28 Im to old for clubbing now but when i was a young lad i went to a number of clubs in NSW and VIC and there not all that great!
> Maybe 62 is Coopers way of pay back for all that VB/CUB shit you guys send here!
> I like to think 62 is Coopers way of breaking in to the USA (Bud market) before unleashing there heavnly Ale upon them!



Sounds like the opinions of somone who is assoicated


----------



## petesbrew (18/9/09)

BribieG said:


> To me it tastes like a love child of Haagen, Hammer and Tongs and Tooheys Extra Dry.


Had mine last night. You're nnot far off the mark, bribieg.
Pilsner, Australian style.
It was a hot night, the beer was cold. Honestly, that's the best thing I can say.
But I can see the idea behind it... nice bottle, easier drinking coopers, perfect for the clubbers with their disco-bikkies!


----------



## fcmcg (18/9/09)

Had a couple playing golf in the rain yesterday....
I dind't mind them...to my palate , they had that distinct coopers yeast taste to it...but as far as a traditional pilsner goes...yes well...i think my pils thats fermenting atm will quietly blow it out of the water...just my 2c


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> Pilsner, Australian style.



If onyl it was like Tooheys Pils, before the hop change <_<


----------



## Bribie G (18/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> If onyl it was like Tooheys Pils, before the hop change <_<


That wasn't a bad beer at all. Off topic but is Hahn Premium still available? Haven't had it for a couple of years and I reckon (in my pre-brew days) that it held its head up against German and other Euro beers. It used to be in bottle shops around where TED and Hahn Dry now occupy the shelves.


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

BribieG said:


> That wasn't a bad beer at all. Off topic but is Hahn Premium still available?



http://www.lion-nathan.com.au/Great-Brands...remium-(1).aspx

Must be. Personally, i prefer the light over the premium h34r: . Even better the Super Dry h34r: h34r: .

Maybe its just i drink it on Uber hot days only. Watchin the cricket! :beer:


----------



## WHYPSI (18/9/09)

being a Czech i was hoping for a pilsner something simmilar to Pilsner Urquell. kinda dissappointed with 62. nowhere near what i call a pilsner.


----------



## Adamt (18/9/09)

Supplied with a stubby from my Father. Popped the top and the initial smell was sulphur, no hop aroma 

Absolutely brilliant looking beer, but overcarbonated (though pretty standard for a commercial lager). Zero malt profile detectable above the skunk, a swish around the mouth has now left me with teeth and gums coated with skunk. Once that taste sets in, it's all over apart from a little tickle of hop bitterness in the finish. It's not too thin-bodied, which makes me think this could be a much better beer without the faults - although the other reviews suggest otherwise.

In the end, part of the blame is on Coopers... WHY BOTTLE IT IN BLOODY GREEN BOTTLES?! Though, the classic skunky "import taste" should be popular among the yuppies, which seems like their target market.

*sigh*


----------



## buttersd70 (18/9/09)

Adamt said:


> WHY BOTTLE IT IN BLOODY GREEN BOTTLES?!



Just for emphasis, worth repeating. In fact, I think I'll repeat this again....



> WHY BOTTLE IT IN BLOODY GREEN BOTTLES?!



As far as I'm concerned, there has been a major marketing opportunity missed......green bottles are "classy", and appeal to the yuppie, wannabe, [email protected] this for a marketing spin, Coopers......

"We don't take the _trendy _path and bottle in green bottles, because it damages the beer; we bottle in plain brown bottles, because we _refuse _to compromise on _quality_."

My 2c is that the marketing writes itself....thoughts?


----------



## browndog (18/9/09)

I have to say, at the last BABBs meeting I was given a taste of this beer and had to ask "are you sure this is supposed to be a pilsner?" The answer was yes and in that instant my only thought was it was crap.

cheers

Browndog


----------



## petesbrew (18/9/09)

Fourstar said:


> If onyl it was like Tooheys Pils, before the hop change <_<


Funny thing is, in my pre-brewing days, I had an extra dry at the pub one night. A girl we were with said, "if you like the extra dry, you'll love the Pils."
I bought a pils, loved it, bought a slab, loved it.
Glad you can still get it. I should try a sixpack again, as well as a Tooheys Red.


----------



## DJR (18/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> Funny thing is, in my pre-brewing days, I had an extra dry at the pub one night. A girl we were with said, "if you like the extra dry, you'll love the Pils."
> I bought a pils, loved it, bought a slab, loved it.
> Glad you can still get it. I should try a sixpack again, as well as a Tooheys Red.



It was pretty good when released, although i had an "undeveloped" palate at that stage. Not sure what they have done with it nowadays, had one a year or so back and found it a bit bland and rushed. They used to trumpet the CZ Saaz aspect but not anymore.

Now i've actually made a decent lager or two I know which i'd prefer - 500g of fully imported Saaz pellets are cheap


----------



## Fourstar (18/9/09)

petesbrew said:


> A girl we were with said, "if you like the extra dry, you'll love the Pils."
> I bought a pils, loved it, bought a slab, loved it.
> Glad you can still get it. I should try a sixpack again, as well as a Tooheys Red.



Except its no longer brewed with Saaz. Consequently, it no longer tastes the same


----------



## jonocarroll (23/9/09)

Tried one of these at the pub last night ($5 special) and I'm certain it'll be the last I try. It's been a while since I've found a beer offensive, but this one was a real struggle to get through. It did not improve towards the bottom.

Poured into a glass, straight from the fridge. Massively overcarbed (contrary to the earlier posts). Overly sweet, very little hop aroma, too heavy. Possibly some faults (too much DMS I think, but I'm not great at faults yet). I'd struggle to call this a pilsner based on what I know, but that would fit in with the marketing of this - an 'Aussie pilsner' I guess.

I would not recommend buying more than one, and that one purely for education purposes.


----------



## Kai (23/9/09)

buttersd70 said:


> Just for emphasis, worth repeating. In fact, I think I'll repeat this again....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



My thoughts are that's not the market they're aiming for.


----------



## peas_and_corn (23/9/09)

Isn't this beer reasonably cheap? I would have thought that if they were trying to go for the wannabe yuppie crowd, they'd make it $70 a carton and sit back, because price point seems to make a large part of whether people think a beer is classy or not. Pretty bottle though.


----------

